# Equivalance Of Students Who Did Alevel After Matric



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

Aoa, I wanted to know the procedure for calculating equivalance of students who did matric and then Alevel.
I have done olevels but I have 4 B's in it. Now to improve, I will have to give all 8 subjects. I thought maybe giving matric exams composite would be easier and cheaper than olevels but I don't know if IBCC will consider it.


----------



## bluesky (Sep 27, 2016)

I think you should consult with IBCC as well. I did matric and then Alevels from abroad. Also, if you take o levels exams here in Pakistan, I think you will have more marks deducted than if you took exams abroad. But make sure you contact IBCC yourself.


----------



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

Thankyou for your reply. I will surely consult IBCC, I tried calling them but they won't pickup so I will have to visit it myself


----------



## bluesky (Sep 27, 2016)

Yeah i think that would be better. Goodluck!


----------



## mehmoodsha (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi, I am wondering if you can help me. I did matric 7 years ago and then FSc pre-engineering. Now I am planning to do A level Edexcel with Biology, Physics and Chemistry. Do you know how IBCC calculate the equivalent marks from A level to FSc pre medical. My Matric marks are 670 out of 850. By the way I live in Europe.


----------



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

AOA, its better if you consult the IBCC itself. But, according to me you'll need to do either matric again or olevel because I don't think they'll consider your matric result of 7 year old.
The formula is 800(matric/olevel) + 300(Alevel).
BTW, why are you doing Alevel after 7 years?


----------



## mehmoodsha (Jun 12, 2015)

AOA Suffyan, thank you very much for your response. I would like to study medicine. I called them and spoke to one person. He said they will accept my matric. I have 670 out of 850 from matric. For example if I get three Bs in A level. What is FSc pre medical equivalent then?


----------



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

855.588/1100
You'll end up in a private medical college most probably and so will I. I have 2A*'s 1A in my Alevel but my equivalance is 910/1100. And the merit closed at 88.8 this year for public medical colleges. We Alevel students are at very big disadvantage and mostly end up in private medical colleges. So my advice would be to also prepare for Aga khan or Shifa along with MCAT as they are the best ones.


----------



## mehmoodsha (Jun 12, 2015)

Suffyan thanks again. I will do MD from Europe. That's my plan. I am EU national but I want to make sure that I could practice in Pakistan when I go back. You think I should check with IBCC again? My problem is that they do not respond properly over the phone. I dont want to be in a position that when I finish my A level and they ask me to do matric or O level again.
Also, do you know Edexcel A level has no science practicals. They have alternative written practical examinations and no lab practicals. That's what I am doing.


----------



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

After doing MD, your Alevel/equivalance won't matter, you'll have to appear in a test held by PMDC to get the license to practice in Pakistan just like USMLE for USA. And from what I've heard, the system which takes this test is very poor and you'll be stuck for 2-3 years. Get in touch with a doctor who has studied medicine in China, he'll know more about it as it is becoming a trend in the students to go to China due to high fee in Private medical colleges. Or maybe contact a consultant who sends the students to China from Pakistan, this will be easier.


----------



## mehmoodsha (Jun 12, 2015)

Equivalence still matters because I heard you need NOC from PMDC before you sdo MD from abroad. If you do not get NOC from PMDC then once you finish your MD, they do not allow you to sit in test. Also equivalence matters because if your A level is not equivalent to FSc premedical 60% then after doing your MD degree, PMDC won't accept it. You will not be allowed to sit in the PMDC exam. Do you live in Pakistan? Do you know any good consultant? Thank you


----------



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

If what you're saying is correct, then you are good to go. Once your equivalance is made, they won't care what board you gave your Alevels from. And IBCC only asks for your final transcripts which only shows your grades, so it won't matter if you have given a practical exam or a written one. 
Yes I do live in Pakistan. I'll suggest you some consultants tomorrow, right now its quite late here. 
But why would you want to practice in Pakistan after doing MD from EU, majority of students here want to leave for EU.

- - - Updated - - -

But make sure you check all the things with some expert, I am just a student who'll be starting his MBBS this year IA, I don't want you to be misguided.


----------



## mehmoodsha (Jun 12, 2015)

thank you. I sent you PM last night


----------



## Rana Suleman (May 5, 2021)

SuffyanZahid said:


> Aoa, I wanted to know the procedure for calculating equivalance of students who did matric and then Alevel.
> I have done olevels but I have 4 B's in it. Now to improve, I will have to give all 8 subjects. I thought maybe giving matric exams composite would be easier and cheaper than olevels but I don't know if IBCC will consider it.


----------



## Rana Suleman (May 5, 2021)

Can I do a level after matric I am really confused suggest me


----------

